# Betta Monster + Fearless Betta [Graphically manip'd]



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

This is the result of having too much time on my hands... I really should study for midterms...










Standoff!!! (Nooooo! Swim away betta!!!)


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

ok... thats just scary... lol! cool!


----------



## celine18 (Sep 25, 2010)

LOLOLOLOLOLOL those are awesome!!! very well done on the first!!!! XD


----------



## Feral (Sep 19, 2010)

Now get to *work*!


;-)


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

LOL, FTW!!! xDD
AWESOME photoshopping on that first one, just amazing <3 I miss my photoshop...D;
I adore that second one though xD Haha, FACEOFF!! Tiger vs. Betta!! ;D <3


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

hahaha, it's funny how the betta is flaring at the tiger!


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

lol....you know what would really be weird if it was half fish half bird.....I wonder how it could live. lol


Awesome pics, I really like the second one.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Betta: Your a big sissy!!!
Tiger: Grrrr
Betta: OOOOH IM SO SCARED!!!


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

Hahahah I loooove the second one, seems like something a betta would really do!!

Now go study XD


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

I already have. Hmph!


:lol:

.


----------



## dew (Apr 9, 2008)

LOl!


----------



## dew (Apr 9, 2008)

I like the one with the tiger.


----------



## lunalove199 (Jul 30, 2010)

I love the second one! So cute lol


----------



## Bettacaleb (Jul 4, 2010)

the second one look the betta is flaring hes like


Betta: boo fear me!
Tiger: RAWR!!!
Betta: ohh so scary!


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

Hahahah I'm with everyone here, the second picture is hilarious!

The first one is way freaky tho. 

Great job!!


----------



## VioletTrauma (Aug 8, 2010)

hehe, the second one is too cute. its all lets fight tiger ;P


----------

